# Duel !



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Just saw "Duel" with Dennis Weaver .What an Inspiration ! The truck is easy to do but the '70 Plymouth Valiant is another story ( BTW I had one back in the day, long & expen$ive Story). Any suggestions appreciated.. A "Duel" race set, Wow ! & to think Aurora could have done that in the '70's..Just had to get a license from Steven Spielberg.What would it look like with cars & scenery,could have been combined with an HO Rail Road too !


Neal:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

For the car, I suppose one of MEV's offerings would have to do.. He's got the closest. NTx just did a decent version of the semi...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks uJoe. Here's a peek at it.









There's more on it in my "Destruction of Ontario" track building thread.

Still more in my Ventura Highway, and more to come.

Rich :thumbsup:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Thanks uJoe. Here's a peek at it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can you do a closer pic of the truck & more info? looks like a superb job !!In real life it was a Peterbilt model 281 used in the movie.The car looks like a JL Pontiac GTO Conv.


Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

BTW, what have you got against Ontario ?

Neal:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

The cab is an earlier Tyco lighted truck with the round headlights.
The tank is a cheap chinese diecast I had laying around.
I put a faint layer of gold on them and covered that with sandstone.
I then used a lighter to simulate the oil stains and paint to make runs on the trailer.
The pics pick up the gold and dirt more so than in person.
The 'gas' logo shows through better in person.
No pin in the trailer, so when running it you can swing the trailer out into another lane.
Watch it, or you'll jack knife!

The GTO is the only kinda plain looking red Tjet I have.
I was gonna get an MEV Dart, but I'm SOL on cash.

Rich


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

OH, nothing against Ontario, I really liked the track when it exsisted. 
My 4 lane square oval of the same name never ran very smooth, so I tore it down.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: That's a REAAL COOOL Truck & Trailer NT ! The scenery is great also.:thumbsupennis Weaver would be proud ! 


Neal :dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

So with your truck & the MEV Dodge Dart ,we have the basis of a "Duel" Raceset ! Just need some gravely track in grey asphalt & some California scenery.

Neal:dude:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

1scalevolvo said:


> So with your truck & the MEV Dodge Dart ,we have the basis of a "Duel" Raceset ! Just need some gravely track in grey asphalt & some California scenery.
> 
> Neal:dude:


:wave: California scenery would be easy. Just need some brown hills. :jest:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

And a few cacti... maybe an occasional road runner and coyote..  :lol:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Bag -o- cheap Kitty litter


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Agreed on the "Duel" flora and fauna...*

Earth tones, cacti, and yeah... gotta have you some 'yotes... cool!! :thumbsup: You know, we come up with these ideas... I wonder if any MFG will ever pick up on them?? _They really aren't that far fetched either!!!_... Heck, we don't even charge for 'em when we toss 'em out like this!!! :lol: nd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey Neal,

I found a better representation of the car in Duel.










It's a Dash 67 GTX. I shaved the hood scoops and painted it red.
The stock Tjet wheels even look like the Plymouth "dog dish" hub caps.










I should probably lower it a little. It looks like it would.

Rich


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Hey Neal,
> 
> I found a better representation of the car in Duel.
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:Your certainly closer to The '70 Plymouth Valiant than you were before ! I will keep that car in mind as I do have 2 MMT+ GTX's in yellow & blue that I can paint red if need be but I think that MEV's Dodge Dart will come that much closer. I do have a faded Ideal TCR truck converted to TOMY G+ that is a good candidate but I need the trailor & whats more is the time but you are a great inspiration !
Perhaps we can have a HT-wide "Duel" Build-off ! Dennis Weaver would be proud !

Neal:dude:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*A bit of inspiration !*








:dude:


----------

